# مجموعة رائعه من كتب هندسة طاقة الرياح



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*Wind Energy Explained *
By J. F. Manwell, J. G. McGowan, A. L. Rogers, 


Publisher: Wiley 
Number Of Pages: 590 
Publication Date: 2002-06-15 
Sales Rank: 146489 
ISBN / ASIN: 0471499722 
EAN: 9780471499725 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Wiley 
Studio: Wiley ​




الرابط الاول اضغط الزر الايمن واضغط Save Target as
http://901.mihd.net/dl/ecb72cb1a5b5.../901-wxiqht-1268929/wind_energy_explained.pdf

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/18731523/WEETDA2.rar.Wind_Energy_Explained_2002-06_0471499722.rar


الرابط الثالث
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:99be7ab4614849fa84865675394cb402.url
​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

_*Wind And Solar Power Systems *_
By Mukund R. Patel 


Publisher: CRC Press 
Number Of Pages: 368 
Publication Date: 1999-03-30 
Sales Rank: 1171183 
ISBN / ASIN: 0849316057 
EAN: 9780849316050 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: CRC Press 
Studio: CRC Press​





الرابط الاول

استخدم save target as
http://301.mihd.net/dl/d9001f34486d...power_systems_-_crc_press_1999_-_r._patel.pdf

الرابط الثاني ايضا استخدم Save target as

http://903.mihd.net/dl/a00e88ee1657...5/wind.and.solar.power.systems-0849316057.rar

الرابط الثالث

http://rapidshare.com/files/39838650/CRC_Press_-_Wind_and_Solar_Power_Systems.rar


​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

_*Wind Energy: Fundamentals, Resource Analysis and Economics *_
By Sathyajith Mathew 


Publisher: Springer 
Number Of Pages: 246 
Publication Date: 2006-02-27 
Sales Rank: 128033 
ISBN / ASIN: 3540309055 
EAN: 9783540309055 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Springer 
Studio: Springer 

​





​
الرابط الاول استخدم Save Target as
http://903.mihd.net/dl/741288a1ca24...damentals_resource_analysis_and_economics.pdf

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/62854589/WE-frae.rar


​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*Wind Power in Power Systems *
By 


Publisher: Wiley 
Number Of Pages: 742 
Publication Date: 2005-03-25 
Sales Rank: 228144 
ISBN / ASIN: 0470855088 
EAN: 9780470855089 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Wiley 
Studio: Wiley​




الرابط الاول استخدم Save target as

http://902.mihd.net/dl/33d8656dce81...2h6wo-1272217/wind_power_in_power_systems.pdf

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/18208836/wind_power_in_power_systems.pdf

الرابط الثالث

http://rapidshare.com/files/12511093/wind_power_in_power_systems.rar

الرابط الرابع

http://rapidshare.com/files/11612302/wind_power_in_power_systems.rar


​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

_*Wind Energy: Proceedings of the Euromech Colloquium *_
By 


Publisher: Springer 
Number Of Pages: 332 
Publication Date: 2006-12-04 
Sales Rank: 1269414 
ISBN / ASIN: 3540338659 
EAN: 9783540338659 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Springer 
Studio: Springer 




الرابط الاول استخدم save target as

http://901.mihd.net/dl/86022508dc69...of_the_euromech_colloquium__2006_springer.rar

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/19841662/Wind_Energy.rar​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

_*Offshore Wind Energy: Research on Environmental Impacts *_
By 


Publisher: Springer 
Number Of Pages: 371 
Publication Date: 2006-11-14 
Sales Rank: 1118470 
ISBN / ASIN: 3540346767 
EAN: 9783540346760 
Binding: Hardcover 
Manufacturer: Springer 
Studio: Springer





الرابط الاول استخدم Save target as

http://901.mihd.net/dl/36f4e84c73b1...9475/files_19759792_offsh_ore_wind_energy.rar

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/19759792/Offshore_Wind_Energy.rar

​


----------



## عبود20 (1 نوفمبر 2007)

_*Cost-Effective Design & Operation of Variable Speed Wind Turbines*_: Closing the Gap Between the Control Engineering & the Wind Engineering Community 
By David-Pleter Molenaar 


Publisher: Delft Univ Pr 
Number Of Pages: 347 
Publication Date: 2003-02 
Sales Rank: 2560901 
ISBN / ASIN: 9040723834 
EAN: 9789040723834 
Binding: Paperback 
Manufacturer: Delft Univ Pr 
Studio: Delft Univ Pr 





الرابط الاول استخدم Save Target as

http://501.mihd.net/dl/21c2ead8f730...syv-1280495/cost-effective.design_molenaar.7z

الرابط الثاني

http://rapidshare.com/files/51341939/cost-effective.design_molenaar.7z​


----------



## أهل الحديث (1 نوفمبر 2007)

مجموعه قيمه ماشاء الله

جزيل الشكر


----------



## mjdk2007 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية بس ما مشي حالون بطريقتك هي (حفظ الهدف بأسم) ممكن تحط وصلة موقع يلي رفعت منو الملفات والف شكر لك 
--------------------------------------------------------------
لا حول ولا قوة الابالله


----------



## عبود20 (5 نوفمبر 2007)

www.gigapedia.com اهم موقع كتب


----------



## ahl2006 (6 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك وماقصرت 
مشكووووووووور


----------



## الذهب123 (8 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت طالع لخالك


----------



## islamdoso (12 نوفمبر 2007)

احسنت وفقك الله


----------



## البنغدير (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي الكريم جعل الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## راية (25 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على الكتب الكثيرة والمتنوعة


----------



## عبود20 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزء مشكورين على المرور


----------



## الشريف4 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

*مشكوررررررر*

مشكورررررررر علي الكتاب


----------



## new daz (12 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. تحياتي ..


----------



## الفاضل (29 أبريل 2008)

شكرا على المجهود وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## AL-Fares (6 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي الكريم لم استطع تحميل اي كتاب وذلك لانة يظهر لي not found في mind وerrorفي الrapaid ثم هناك مشكلة اخري حيث انني في هذا المنتدى لااستطيع استخدام الزر الايمن من الفأرة (لاادري لماذا) فأرجو مساعدتي في حل هذه المشاكل حيث انني بغاية الحاجة الى هذة الكتب ولكم مني خالص الشكر (باسرع وقت ممكن)


----------



## Etudianchercheur (11 مايو 2009)

thanks, good work my friend


----------



## منير عوض (15 مايو 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء ارجو ان تخبروني عن مكان اجد فية مغانط باشكال مختلفة في الاردن وشكرا


----------



## aymansafaga (17 مايو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بس لو عندك complet design of wind energy unit يبقي افضل


----------



## شوارعي (15 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك الله خيرا
ولكن يا حبيب هل أجد عندك بحثا أو كتابا أو ترجمة لأحد هذه الكتب باللغة العربية ؟
أحتاجها ضروري


----------



## الساحر (15 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا .......................................


----------



## وهج الشفق (21 أغسطس 2009)

تسلم ياغالي علي المجهود الاكثر من رائع


----------



## hammhamm44 (22 أغسطس 2009)

thanks very much 4 you:75::75::75:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه الكتب 

أخي الكريم عبود 20
بعض الروابط لاتعمل

ولكن الكتب التي حملتها تفي بالغرض

وكل عام وأنت بخير.


----------



## ragheb1982 (22 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا اخى الكريم على المجهود وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عبدالرحمن همام (24 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ahmed blue nile (5 سبتمبر 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnnks
ramadan kareem


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (23 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه بجد انت عملتلى خدمه جامده جدا


----------



## gamal sowilam (23 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you for the works


----------



## د.أنمار ضرار (1 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل ، وأسال الله سبحانه وتعالى أن ينفع بك الامة.


----------



## lovely hany (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا
جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسن59 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*   
 من اجل اللحاق بركب التقدم العلمى العالمى
نناشد الاخوة الاعضاء وزوار ملتقى المهندسين العرب​​ نرجو مساعدتنا على انشاء مركز صغير لبحوث الطاقة النظيفة يلجا اليه المخترعين من جميع انحاء الوطن العربى لتنفيذ اختراعاتهم واجراء الابحاث ونرجو من كل من لديه امكانية مراسة رجال الاعمال او مراسلة جهات اجنبية لها اهتمام بهذا الموضوع.. ان يساعدنا لتنفيذ هذا المشروع

للمراسلة :
ملتقى المهندسين العرب_قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة​انظر. موضوع تنفيذ المستحيل. قسم الطاقة البديلة والمتجددة.​​​*​


----------



## khedr_81 (24 أغسطس 2010)

*Wind Energy Explained*

لو سمحت محتاج كتاب *Wind Energy Explain
مشكور جدا

*


----------



## كويمشه (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء إرشادي لرابط آخر لأتمكن من تنزيل كتب طاقة الرياح , فهذه الروابط لم تنجح
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------



## كويمشه (9 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم

الرجاء إرشادي لرابط آخر لأتمكن من تنزيل كتب طاقة الرياح , فهذه الروابط لم تنجح
ولكم جزيل الشكر مقدما


----------

